# Lachsangeln in Alaska



## seestern95b (11. Juni 2007)

#hHallo, liebe Leute!
Nächstes Jahr wollen wir mit sieben Leuten Lachse angeln in Alaska. Kennt  Ihr Reiseanbieter, die zu fairen Preisen Reisen anbieten, am liebsten würden wir uns Wohnmobile mieten,damit wir flexibel sind. Mir wurde gesagt, man soll nicht in den Buckellachsjahren fahren, wann sind die denn überhaupt, gibt es da Regelmäßigkeiten? Über Eure Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Bis dann, seestern95b


----------



## Laketrout (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Seestern
mit Camper geht gut, wir hatten einen grossen gemietet in Anchorage bei einer ehemals deutschen Famillie.
Wenn Du willst kann ich dir die Adresse raussuchen.
Buckellachse kommen regelmässig alle 2 Jahre, warum man allerdings dann nicht fahren sollte ist mir schleierhaft.
Viel Vergnügen


----------



## seestern95b (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

#hHallo Laketrout,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Die Adresse würde mich interessieren. Bist Du schon öfter inAlaska gewesen? Welche Plätze hast Du denn bevorzugt beangelt?
Liebe Grüße, seestern


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Seestern,
meine Erfahrungen mit Campern und Wohnmobilen sehen etwas anders aus. Kanada und Alaska ist etwas anders strukturiert, wie z.B. Europa. Wenn du Gewässer mit diesen Teilen erreichen kannst, stehst du dort genauso, wie in Kiel bei der Heringssaison. Die Camper sind schön, wenn man das Land sehen will. Zum angeln würde ich mir an ausgesuchten Plätzen entweder einen Guide suchen oder den Service von Rivertaxis und ähnlichem in Anspruch nehmen, wo es die denn gibt. Damit kommt man dann zu Plätzen, die nicht mit dem Auto/Camper erreichbar sind und wo sogar die Ufer noch grün sind....

Für die ersten Tage würde ich unbedingt einen Guide nehmen. Die Angelei ist nicht immer einfach und die Fische springen einem nicht ans Ufer.
Wenn man sich diese Reise gönnt, kommt es auf ein paar Hunderter für Guiding auch nicht an. Das ist in der Regel die Investition, die aus der ganzen Reise dann auch eine anglerisch erfolgreiche Reise machen.
Petri


----------



## Alaska man (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Seestern,
ich war bereits mehrere mal im "Land der Träume" und kann eine Tour mit dem Womo nur empfehlen. Diese kann man in Anchorage mieten, nicht ganz billig, wie alles in Alaska, und dann geht es ab auf die Kenai Halbinsel.
Mit dem Buckellachs ist das so eine Sache, er kommt alle "even" gerade Jahre also auch 2008 aber wenn ihr im Juli unterwegs seid ist das kein Problem. Der Buckelachs ( Humpy) kommt erst anfang bis mitte August, dann aber in solchen großen Mengen, dass es kein Problem ist in 1 Stunde 10 Fische zu fangen, macht auch spaß ist aber irgendwann langweilig. Zur selben Zeit ziehen auch die Siler Lachse , hier ist es dann schwierig einen zu bekommen die Humpys sind meistens schneller. ( Verhältnis 1:10)
Fahrt ihr aber zwischen dem 15. juli und anfang August werdet ihr den sehr schmackhaften Rotlachs fangen, den gibt es auch in großer Anzahl und ist viel hochwertiger als der Humpy.
Also vile Spaß


----------



## seestern95b (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

|wavey:Hallo Dolphin und Alaskamann, vielen Dank für Eure Tips. Da wir Alaskaneulinge sind, werden wir wohl einen Guide in Anspruch nehmen. Es gibt einen Reiseanbieter, der Touren anbietet,das Mieten der Womos, Flüge etc. organisiert und auch selbst vor Ort ist. Dieser wird für die ersten Tage auch der Guide sein. Falls wir uns für diesen Reiseanbieter entscheiden, werden wir wohl die beiden letzten Augustwochen unterwegs sein. Eigentlich sind wir auf Silberlachs aus, wenn dann vermehrt Rot- und Buckellachse unterwegs sind, ist es eben so. Habe allerdings gehört, daß in den kleineren Flüssen die Chance auf Silberlachs etwas besser ist als in den größeren Flüssen, stimmt das?
Viele liebe Grüße,
seestern


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Seestern,
vernünftig, sich einen Guide zu nehmen!
Kleine und große Flüsse können sich schon unterscheiden. Ob allerdings ein kleiner Fluß Rot-, Buckel-, Hunds- oder Silberlachse hat, hängt nicht von seiner Größe ab, sondern davon, ob ein Lachsstamm in ihm heimisch ist. Die Lachse benutzen nur die Gewässer, die sie zum Aufstieg in ihren Geburtsfluß benutzen müssen. Daher haben große Flüsse den Vorteil, das die Lachse der Nebenflüsse durchziehen und so haben sie oft mehrere Lachsarten,


----------



## Sockeye (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Seestern,

erst einmal mit Alaska habt Ihr eine Top Wahl getroffen.#6

Aber damit die Reise nicht zum (Angeltechnischen) Flop wird, musst Du Dir im Klaren darüber sein, dass die Lachse in einem recht engen Zeitfenster aufsteigen. (Je Sorte und Fluss unterschiedlich)

Mit dem Startpunkt Anchorage bist du preislich und infrastrukturell gut bedient. (günstige Direkt-Flüge von FFM und viele Anbieter von Mietwagen/ WoMos)

Falls es wirklich Mitte-Ende August sein muss, dann werdet ihr Mühe haben in einigen Flüssen an den Silberlachs zu kommen, da 2008 die Humpys aufsteigen (wie jedes gerade Jahr).

Da solltet Ihr darüber nachdenken den Trip zu verschieben:

1. auf Anfang-Mitte September zu verschieben. Da sind die meisten Humpys durch, viele Flüsse haben einen starken Silberlachsaufstieg, und große Dolly Varden und Steelheads kommen die Flüsse rauf.

2. (absl. Hochsaison) die mittleren zwei Wochen im Juli. Hier habt Ihr sehr starke Aufstiege von Rotlachsen und den bis zu 97lb schweren Königslachsen. Sowie Silberlachs Trolling im Meer.

3. Die zwei letzten Wochen im Juni. Hier erwarten euch zwar weniger, aber größere Rotlachse und Königslachse. Im Meer gibts ausgezeichnetes Trolling auf Königslachs.

Zeitlich unabhängig gibts im Meer Lingcod, Rockfish und Heilbutt.

Viele Informationen findest Du auf meiner Homepage. Falls Ihr euch für eine Zeit entschieden habt, kannst Du gerne per PN auf mich zukommen und ich kann Dir dann ein paar Tipps für Hotspots, Techniken, Guides, Campingplätze etc. geben.

VG
Sockeye

P.S. Meine HP finest Du in Google..such mal "Lachs Alaska"


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Sockeye |wavey: !
Weißt vielleicht irgenwas neues über die Fischeinfuhrproblematik oder ist dort alles beim alten ( schlechten) geblieben?
Grüße


----------



## Sockeye (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Huchenfreak,

leider alles beim Alten. Einfuhr aus nicht EU Ländern (Ausnahme Island und Norwegen) 1 Kg

Darüber hinaus, Verarbeitung und Verpackung in einem zertifizierten Betrieb sowie eine Veterinärärztliche Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung. 

Dann ein Fax mit dem Anmeldeformular 2 Tage vor Ankunft an den Deutschen Zoll und bei Ankunft mögliche Überprüfung durch einen Veterinär am Zoll.

Bei den Schweizern soll es nächstes Jahr auch so weit sein. Bis dahin reicht die US Angellizenz als Nachweis für bis zu 50kg

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Laketrout (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Seestern
ich hatte Dir ja versprochen die Adresse von "unserem" WoMo Vermieter zu suchen.
Alaskapanorama war der Name aber dieselbe www-Aderesse scheint nicht mehr in betrieb zu sein.

Wir waren von Anchorage aus im Süden auf der Kenai-Halbinsel. Soldotna und Seward. In letzterem kann ich Dir einen Meeresausflug auf Silberlachs empfehlen.

Nachher in Valdez und zuletzt leicht nördlich von Anchorage an der kleinen Susitna.

Wie oben erwähnt sind die Angelplätze die mit WoMo leicht zugänglich sind recht voll, teilweise in Soldotna muss man praktisch warten bis ein Angler aufhört um seinen Platz einnehmen zu können. Da die meisten Amis nicht gerne laufen hilft nur vom Parkplatz her einige Minuten Fluss auf oder ab zu laufen, da kann man dann durchaus die gesuchte Wildniss finden.

Viel Glück


----------



## Walter.P (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Seestern, Du könntest vielleicht auch eine ganz besondere
Reise machen. Wir, zu viert, fliegen zu einem Wildnis/Wildwasser/Lachs/Stealheadtrip nach Smithers B.C. Flüsse Babine/SKeena. Schau mal auf Seite 2 Angeln Weltweit unter Lachs und Stealheadfischen in Kanada .Inkl Guide und Ausrüstung. Es könnten u.U. noch 2 Personen mit. Grüße Walter


----------



## Dorschi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo!
Bin gerade zurück! 
Empfehlenswert sind die vom Alaska Departement of Fish and Chips  (Game) vermieteten Hütten! (Website und nach publik use Cabins gucken)
Aber aufpassen! Gibt es einen Fluß in der Nähe, an dem Lachsaufstiege stattfinden und vor allem wann? Boote sind empfehlenswert (Kayak oder Faltkanu)
Flyout mit dem Floatplane ist meißt nötig, da die Hütten nicht anders zu erreichen sind.
Wir hätten uns mit richtig guten Rotlachsen beschmeißen können.
Haben dann aber nur 1- 2 entnommen und für den Eigenbedarf verwendet. Einen ganz guten King hab ich auch erwischt (28 lbs.) einen 2. gabs beim Trolling.
Dollys gibt es fast in jedem See.
Meeresangeln von den Klippen ist auch klasse auf Flundern, Pollock, Kelpfish, Dolly varden, etc.
Heilbutt vom Kayak macht auch Spaß,  ist aber nur bei Ententeich und mit ausreichender Absicherung zu empfehlen! 

Mehr Infos bei Bedarf per PN

Liebe Grüße Sockeye! von Moni und Steven nebst Erika und natürlich auch von mir!


----------



## Dorschi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Ist zwar schon älter, aber als Appetizer kann ichs ja nochmal reinhängen:

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/2630/butt1hx7.jpg
Shot at 2007-06-28


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Neee...is klar Dorschi...

...haut der Typ doch zu den early runs ab nach Alaska...:r Du hättest doch was sagen können, ich fliege auch dieses Jahr, aber erst im September um den Steelheads, aufsteigenden Dollys und den Cohos nachzustellen. Cheggi kommt auch mit. 

Wir wohnen bei Moni und Steve und wollen mit Steve das Saisonende mit einer Mehrtagestour Richtung Kodiak feiern. Geanuer gesagt bei Ushagak Island (ca. 30 Meilen nördlich von Shuyak) 

Na ja, vielleicht klappts ein anderes Mal, dass wir gemeinsam Heli Surfen im Kajak im Cook Inlet machen...|supergri

Apropos Heli-Surfen, Deinem Bild solltest Du noch die fehlenden Vorgängerbilder hinzufügen:

*Bild 1:* Dorschi beim Heli-Surfen im Kajak, powerd by 80pounder






*Bild 2:* Dorschi beim Apnoe-Tauchen auf 30m Tiefen, immer noch powerd by Heli






:q

Aber jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite: Heilbutt im Kajak auf dem Meer!
"Hey Kids, these guys are pros...don't try this at home.."

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Dorschi (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hey Sockeye! Ich kann Deine Bildchen leider nicht sehen, aber ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen, was es ist!
Viel Spaß bei der Fahrt in Richtung Kodiak! Da knallt es bestimmt.
Owner ringed mutu in 12/0 nicht vergessen!


----------



## seestern95b (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

#6Hallo Ihr Lieben. Vielen Dank für Eure detaillierten Antworten.Am Sonntag haben wir unsere Alaskabesprechung, da werde ich dann wohl mal dazu raten, die Tour im September zu buchen, falls dann noch Plätze frei sind. Eure Tips sind sehr nützlich, melde mich bestimmt noch per PN, wenn die Sache konkreter wird. Über weitere Ratschläge und Ideen freue ich mich natürlich.
Liebe Grüße, Seestern


----------



## Anderl30 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

www.king-salmons-agentur-oberland. Die kennen sich aus uns sind seit Jahren immer wieder drüben. Du wirst dich auch sehr über das niedrige Honorar wundern. Wirklich eine Top Adresse mit vielen Tipps.


----------



## Angeln-4_eVeR (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Jaha es ist schon toll in alaska zu angeln


----------



## alaska (5. August 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln in Alaska*

Hallo Sockeye,
wie läufts dort am Kodiak. Wir fischen in Yakutat
auf Rotlachs.Eigentlich 1A-aber die Preise werden immer happiger.
Hattest Du schon Probleme mit den Zollbehörden am Flughafen?


----------

